# AKC dog name



## usaflm (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm a little confused about the naming process of my dog through the AKC. I went online filled out the info and the name I picked "Bear" was used previously. Does that mean I can't name my dog Bear? Also, I see people have Von and Vom in the dogs names, what's that about? What exactly will I need to fill out in the AKC form for the name?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, there is a tradition among one school of breeders that has their first litter's pups all start with "A" (Anne, Astra, America, Amanda, Arthur) vom "Kennel Name". Next litter names start with "B". Another school likes to have a theme for each litter. 

So the straight name "Bear" might be taken but Cabot's Crazy Bear probably isn't. Or Bear vom Haus Cabot may be available.

You can always use "Bear" as his call name regardless of what his registered name turns out to be


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Usually with the register name there will be a few names to it, for example my dogs registered name is Highplains Christmas Glitter. When you buy a pup from a breeder they will have you use their kennel name in your dog's registered name, Von and Vom will be in the registered name because usually thats part of the breeders kennel name.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you saying dogs can't have the same registered name with the AKC?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadare you saying dogs can't have the same registered name with the AKC?


I believe they do not allow duplication of names. Too confusing if there were 2,000 'Bears' in their databases.

But all this means is you just have to think a bit harder. You can still have Bear in the name, or even just have 'Bear' be your dog's call name (my dog's 'real' name is Beretta vom Wildhaus but her call name and how everyone knows her is Bretta Lee...) But the cool thing is you can come up with some neat family name like Jenkintown's Black Bear or .........


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadare you saying dogs can't have the same registered name with the AKC?
> ...


Actually the AKC permits thirty-seven *(37) *dogs of each breed to be assigned the same name. The AKC will assign a Roman Numeral at the end of each duplicate name ~ so your dog may be for example ~ Bear Vom ____ *VI*. There can be thousands of "Bears" listed as long as the rest of the name is somewhat different.

You can check out this AKC page for instructions on picking an AKC name ~ http://www.akc.org/reg/namingofdog.cfm

It also includes information on including the breeders registered kennel name on the registration. Some breeders require it to be included and you cannot use it unless the breeder authorizes it to be included.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I had to pick out a V name to go with Von Hena C.So AKC knows her as Velma Von Hena C but we call her Athena.Our friends dog was already AKC named Diva Von or Vom KleinenHain but they call her Bailey.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Try to make the name as unique as possible. 

Use the breeder's kennel name (with permission) - FUZZY BUTTS BEAR.

Some people include their names in the dog's registered name. For example, BEAR JONES OF CABOT or MOLLY'S ARKANSAS TEDDY BEAR. 

There's one breeder of American line show dogs who works the name BEAR into the registered names of all their dogs - ... BEARITNEY SPEARS ... COLOR BY NUMBEAR ... DESBEARADO ... REMEMBEAR ME.

There are some whose dogs call names have nothing to do with their registered name. I had one dog registered as MANSHA'S WHITE RUSSIAN, who had the call name of YUKON.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: usaflmAlso, I see people have Von and Vom in the dogs names, what's that about?


Von vs Vom. To my understanding and please correct me if I am wrong but "von" simply means "of" while "vom" is a contraction meaning "of the".


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

to add to the von or vom confusion. when spelling von or vom are you suppose to capitalize the "V"????



> Originally Posted By: Lakeguy929
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: usaflmAlso, I see people have Von and Vom in the dogs names, what's that about?
> ...


----------



## usaflm (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, so... "Bar Vom Haus Shuman" would be ok as long as it is not taken? And correct me if I'm wrong, it means "bear of the house Shuman" I just don't want to screw this up and have to hear it from my wife for the rest of the dogs life and mine.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You know, you can always call AKC. I found them very helpful.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep they are very helpful! And if you want to name Bear Bear vom Haus Shuman and there is another one already they will assign a roman numeral after the name. 

Havoc is Xtra!Xtra! V Temar. I know there are lots of Xtra's out there in the GSd world but his kennel name makes him unique. I sure don't go around calling him Xtra!Xtra! I call him Havoc!

Kayos is Aleshanee of WindRidge- we call her the diva actually!! 

Most folk do not call a dog by it's full registered name, many work the call name into the registered name as you want to do.

doggiedad I don't think the capital or small v matters. AKC will put it in caps.


----------



## usaflm (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. That's alot of info and it cleared up the name confusion.


----------

